# Welches Spiel ist nun DAS Spiel der Spiele?



## Lenkradrogue (16. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe alle diese Spiele mind. angetestet und meiner Meinung nach ist es World of Warcraft.


/edit: hier wird nur nach der Eigenen-Meinung gefragt...wenn du ein Problem mit der Meinung anderer hast drück alt+f4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmm gab es dazu nicht schonmal mehrere Threads? hmm...


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Ahnung, bin noch net lange bei buffed.de, aber es hat sich sowieso viel verändert!


----------



## Urengroll (16. Oktober 2008)

Pong-Online fehlt mir!


----------



## Leonric (16. Oktober 2008)

Daoc ...ist nicht auf deiner liste.
also gab es nur ein Ergebnis sehen punkt.

ansonsten unsinnige umfrage da noch ne latte von Spielen fehlt


----------



## BimmBamm (16. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Pong-Online fehlt mir!



Und die Arcade-Version von "Pang!" -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pang_(Computerspiel)

Das Ding konnte man mit gleich zwei Mann gleichzeitig spielen - und das rockte wie sonstwas!


----------



## Lenkradrogue (16. Oktober 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Daoc ...ist nicht auf deiner liste.
> also gab es nur ein Ergebnis sehen punkt.
> 
> ansonsten unsinnige umfrage da noch ne latte von Spielen fehlt




Warum sagst du sowas? Es geht um die wohl bekanntesten!!!!


----------



## Lari (16. Oktober 2008)

In einem Forum, dass zu 80% aus WoW-Spielern besteht *grübel* Was dabei wohl rauskommt.
Aber ich steh zu WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> In einem Forum, dass zu 80% aus WoW-Spielern besteht *grübel* Was dabei wohl rauskommt.


Naja - in einem Alter, wo man sich seiner Entscheidungen noch etwas unsicher ist, benoetigt man halt immer mal ein wenig Bestaetigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (16. Oktober 2008)

Mhhhh Gute Frage naja ich würde sagen das es WoW ist allein weil es vorher noch kein Spiel geschafft hat mich so lange an meinen rechner zu fesseln.... Aber ich habe jetzt auch WAR angetestet und was ich da sehe bringt mir auch einen enorm grossen Spassfaktor!!

Fahre momentan echt Zweischienig weil ich mich nicht zwischen den zwei Spielen entscheiden kann..... Ich liebe es nen gediegenen Run durch Kara zu starten oder mal Random Grul zu gehen 

Aber das PvP in War ist einfach sooo geil genauso wie mir in War die düstere Stimmung gefällt es ist alles irgendwie dunkler und böser und das gefällt mir gut!!


----------



## Diar (16. Oktober 2008)

Also die Entscheidung zwischen WoW und GW war damals schon hart, aber 2 auf einmal ist einfach zu viel des Guten bzw. der Freizeitvergeudung ^^ WoW zog bei mir vor, GW hat mir ab der ersten Erweiterung nicht mehr so zu gesagt wie es das vorher getan hat. Classic-GW war allerdings ein astreines Spiel, vorallem an das Tutorial denke ich sehr gern zurück. Das war Atmosphäre pur. Nur das die Aussenwelt komplett instanziert ist im Gegensatz zu WoW ist ein großer Nachteil finde ich.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Oktober 2008)

Lenkradrogue schrieb:


> Warum sagst du sowas? Es geht um die wohl bekanntesten!!!!



i lol´ed nur du weil du es nicht kennst? du willlst dich auskennen? ne ne mein lieber....


----------



## Solassard (16. Oktober 2008)

4 gewinnt und minigolf fehlen auch


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Lenkradrogue schrieb:


> Warum sagst du sowas? Es geht um die wohl bekanntesten!!!!


vor wow war dark age of camelot wohl eines der bekanntesten ..
hab für wow gestummen da ich das noch zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2008)

Fight der Online-Games. Aso, hm, ok. Da steht nix von MMO, mir fehlen da noch bekannte Vertreter anderer Genres. CS 1.6 z.B. oder Trackmania Nations 4 Ever. Sowas halt. Von daher intressiert mich nur das Ergebnis.


----------



## cbuffed76 (16. Oktober 2008)

ein Punkt "Sonstige" fehlt hier noch.

Man denke an Klassiker wie "Ultima Online" oder (plattformübergreifend) "Phantasy Star Online"...

aus aktueller Sicht: HdRO!
Kein anderes Spiel ist optisch und inhaltlich so schön und überzeugend.
Crafting is super, Geschichte ist toll, Optik ohnehin über jeden Zweifel erhaben und die Community nett und angenehm "kiddyfreie" Zone!
Meine Meinung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

was mir fehlt is Diablo 2.... das hab cih gezockt bis zum umfallen und zocle es heue noch. noch kein spiel hat mich über so lange zeit so gefesselt


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was mir fehlt is Diablo 2.... das hab cih gezockt bis zum umfallen und zocle es heue noch. noch kein spiel hat mich über so lange zeit so gefesselt


jo da hat Manoroth recht D2 fehlt !!!


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was mir fehlt is Diablo 2.... das hab cih gezockt bis zum umfallen und zocle es heue noch. noch kein spiel hat mich über so lange zeit so gefesselt



Oh, Diablo2, stimmt, liegt noch im Laufwerk. Zock zur Zeit einen Barbar hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

bin gerade am lvln eines necros und einer zauberin^^

necro is meiner meinung nach die geilste klasse die es je in nem rpg gab


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin gerade am lvln eines necros und einer zauberin^^
> 
> necro is meiner meinung nach die geilste klasse die es je in nem rpg gab


da geb ich dir mein 100%es /sign


----------



## Asoriel (16. Oktober 2008)

ich hab für WoW gevotet - obwohl ich seit ein paar Wochen nichtmehr spiele und auch nicht vorhabe, es mir nochmal zu holen. Trotzdem hat mich von vielen Onlinespielen die ich gespielt/getestet hab (GuildWars, DAoC, WAR, HdRO) nur WoW wirklich seit dem Release bis eben vor ein paar Wochen vor den Monitor gebannt. Nur habe ich mit 3 Chars JEDEN Content gesehen (inkl. Classic-Raids) und hab jetzt einfach die Lust verloren...ich hab irgendwie keinen Spaß mehr am spielen. 
Na mal sehen was mit Wolk auf uns zukommt, aber wie gesagt, ich hab nicht vor weiterzuspielen, trotzdem wird WoW für mich wahrscheinlich immer die Nummer1 bleiben.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2008)

World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin gerade am lvln eines necros und einer zauberin^^
> 
> necro is meiner meinung nach die geilste klasse die es je in nem rpg gab



smitter > all in diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot: wow uf platz 1. Wiso verwundert mich das nicht.
Was Blizz anfast wird zu gold
diablo/wc/starcraft/wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (16. Oktober 2008)

Keine Frage ... WoW.
Hat einfach den längsten Atem und kann den ganzen anderen Crap (WAR, Conan, ...) locker wegpusten.

Mimimi an alle die mich jetzt flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde ja fast WAR sagen, allein wegen dem PvP-Prinzip auf das ich einfach total abfahre... Leider schafft mein PC das nicht laagfrei, somit bleibt dort der Spielspaß auf der Strecke... 
Somit bleibt mir wohl nurnoch WoW...
Gw habe ich auch 1 Jahr gezockt, letztendlich auch relativ erfolgreich, allerdings ist mir das PvP dort nicht ausgeprägt genug, open PvP- gibt es dort ja nicht wirklich...


----------



## Madrake (16. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat schon was -keine Frage... - jedoch nach ner längeren Zeit vergeht einem auch von selbst die Lust an dem Spiel... - udn man will auch kein weiteres AddOn

Dies wird ebenso mit den andren MMORPG's auch sein... - eine zeitlang fesselnd... - doch im Endeffekt doch nach längerer Zeit langweilig - oder anödend


mfg Madrake


----------



## Shizuh (16. Oktober 2008)

Es fehlt The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Es fehlt The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


Für das Ding krame ich doch immer wieder meine N64 raus :>


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Es fehlt The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


das spiel das bei mir echte emotionen geweckt hat, the best game ever!


----------



## ravenFlasH (16. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Favourit ist noch immer BF2.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Es fehlt The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time



ok stimmt das habe cih acuh gezockt wie doof^^

habs genau 9 mal durchgespielt und wirklich SÄMMTLICHE sachen gefunden/gekauft^^


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

Na WoW natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Abgesehen von den Spielen auf PSP, Super NES usw.
LG Gwynny


----------



## ..::xXxTriplexXx::.. (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde wow ist das beste Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game habe HDRO und WAR
mal par tage gezockt hat mich nicht gefallen ich glaub ich bleib so lange ich zocke bei wow


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

..::xXxTriplexXx::.. schrieb:


> ... Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game...


aha..


----------



## Tan (17. Oktober 2008)

> [ ]World of Warcraft
> [ ] Age of Conan
> [ ] Der Herr der Ringe Online
> [ ] Guild Wars
> ...




Ne, um ehrlich zu sein: hab nur GW on WoW gezockt und Gw war net so mein Ding...


----------



## Todesschleicher (18. Oktober 2008)

..::xXxTriplexXx::.. schrieb:


> Ich finde wow ist das beste Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game habe HDRO und WAR
> mal par tage gezockt hat mich nicht gefallen ich glaub ich bleib so lange ich zocke bei wow



Epic Fail? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW und HDRO. HDRO ist athmosphärisch einfach Klasse, mir aber zu teuer.

WoW ist halt WoW. Genial.


----------



## werbaer (18. Oktober 2008)

Du hast die Option DIABLOOOO vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> Es fehlt The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time



hab ich auch noch irgendwo verstaubt rumliegen

hab die N64 version und Master Quest (ist doppelt so schwer wie normal)

aber das beste Zelda war aber The Legend of Zelda : Majoras Mask

weil das sehr schwer war und erst nachdem ich es durchgeschafft habe die langsamere zeit Melodie benutzt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (18. Oktober 2008)

von denen da:
World of Warcraft....natürlich^^

ich denke es hat einfach am meisten spieler...11mio WoWler, das spricht schon für sich oder?

aber das ultimative spiel der spiele ist: TETRIS!


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2008)

Wozu eigentlich  [ ]Gar Nix, will nur das Ergebniss sehen  ?
Neben dem abschicken button ist ein Zeige Ergebnisse Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Theme - Alle plöd


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich will garnicht mehr, dass die Spieler, verschiedener Onlinerollenspiele, eine Community bilden. Das geht ja offensichtlich in die Hose. Warum wird ein Thread erstellt indem jemand wissen will, was das Onlinerollenspiel der Onlinerollenspiele ist? Onlinerollenspiele sind im Prinzip alles Nischenspiele. HdRO Atmosphäre, WAR das PvP, alles schon gehabt. 

@TE: Mit welcher Motivation eröffnet man so einen Thread? Wenn du wissen willst, dass der Großteil der Forenuser WoW-Spieler sind, das hätte ich dir auch sagen können (genauso wie jeder andere, der hier aktiv ist auch). 

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Threads überflüssiger Forenmüll. Kein Informationswert, bereits tausende von malen durchgekautes Thema...

@Topic: [x] Warhammer Online!

EDIT: xD Es haben echt 15 Mann "[ ]Gar Nix, will nur das Ergebniss sehen" angekreuzt... Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man Ergebni*S* mit einem 'S' schreibt. He, das hat Hans gesagt, nicht ich!


----------



## Abell (19. Oktober 2008)

Das sieht sowieso jeder irgendwie anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich?

Von den angeführten sicher keines, obwohl ich zur Zeit mit Begeisterung WAR spiele, aber DAS Spiel der Spiele ist es nicht mal annähernd.

Skillsystem und Freiheit: UO
Grafik: AoC
Lizenz: DHdRO
PvE: WoW
PvP: WAR + UO
Rollenspiel: DHdRO + UO

Man nehme jetzt das beste aus all diesen Spielen und mache daraus ein komplett neues MMORpG und DAS wäre dann vielleicht wirklich: DAS Spiel der Spiele (für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Hello Kitty natürlich!

Das hast du vergessen.beste spiel ever!


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es ein Spiel der Spiele geben würde, gäbe es nicht so viele verschiedene Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn dann würden alle nur dieses eine Spiel spielen. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich spiele WAR und mag kein WoW. Aber WoW ist deswegen nicht schlechter !
Keines der beiden Spieler ist besser oder schlechter als das andere. Sie bedienen einfach nur verschiedene Geschmäcker !


----------



## lolomatico (19. Oktober 2008)

Also mein lieblingsspiel ist von all denen wow


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Oktober 2008)

Kal Online fehlt auch :<


----------



## Infernallord (20. Oktober 2008)

solang war noch nicht ausgereift und nicht realmübegreifend ist bzw. die bgs auf solland nicht aufgehen bin ich wieder auf wow gegangen
was ich nach nem monat wotlk mache steht noch nicht fest man wird sehen was goa aus war macht und wie aion gameplaytechnisch sein wird....


----------



## Thront (20. Oktober 2008)

warum fehlt hello kitty online in der liste ?
wäre der klare sieger...


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar: *World of Warcraft*!!


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Öhm ..hm ohne abzustimmen könnte ich wetten das alle für wow stimmen ~~  ich meinen LOL es spielen fast 12 Millionen Menschen ..was denkst du wie das Ergebniss ausschaut ..davon mal abgesehen sind das nur Online Games obwohl es heißt "Welches Spiel ist nun DAS Spiel der Spiele?" ..klar dahinter steht noch vote über Online games ..trozdem. ... ICH würde für TETRIS voten !

Ajo ..Threadnecromantie undso...


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2009)

immer diese Necros -.-


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2009)

Im Vergleich mit AoC schneidet so ziemlich jedes Spiel halbwegs gut ab. Ich schwanke momentan stark zwischen WoW und WAR. Bei ersterem gefällt mir die Grafik und die vielen Möglichkeiten sehr gut, meiner Meinung nach hat sich das Spiel aber in letzter Zeit einfach zu stark in eine negative Richtung bewegt. Generell spiele ich aber auch sehr gerne Konsolen-Games und daher ist meine eigentlicher Favorit die Final Fantasy-Reihe.


----------



## Zez (21. Februar 2009)

Nun, es gibt kein DAS Spiel....

WoW macht alles etwas, aber nichts richtig, und ist fu$/&%ing easy mode, was mich total nervt...
HdrO soll super PvE haben, dafür kaum nennenswertes PvP
WAR hat echt gutes PvP, dafür zieht sich leveln extreeeem und vom highend PvE habe ich da keine Ahnung
GW habe ich CLassic, aber sagte mir nicht zu, dafür hat es Astreines GIlden/LigenPvP
CSS bzw CS:1.6 sind wohl auch Top Games unter den Online spielen - jedoch nicht zu vergleichen mit den oberen
DaoC fehlt, was eine 1-A PvP game war, aber aufgrund der Grafik nimmer gespielt wird, und dadurch das PvP einfällt. Dazu sehr schön komplex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D2 fehlt auch, ein 1A HacknSlay, auch wenn ich Sacred besser fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trackmania Nations 4ever fehlt auch, wie CSS jedoch kaum zu Vergleichen, und TeeWorlds fehlt auch ....
generell fehlen viele Spiele ...
aber das schlimmste
.... ausserdem fehlt das Helicoptergame!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer diese Necros -.-



Ganz ehrlich, dass is noch schlimmer.


BTT:
Ich finde, man kann aus den oben genannten Spielen objektiv kein "bestes" aussuchen.
Das is reine Geschmackssache und Punkt.


----------

